# Problem with Realtek HD Audio Manager



## Fatt Daddy Inc. (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey all, this is my first post, so I hope it's in the correct section of the forums... anyway...

I am having major difficulites with Realtek HD Audio Manager. It seems to always think that I have both a microphone and a set of headphones plugged into the front jack. I have no idea why it would be doing this, and why it suddenly got stuck on this setting. It may be my drivers, but I really don't think that this would be the problem. I am a gamer, so it's always nice to hear through my headset, instead of through my tinny computer speakers.

For some other, strange reason, I can't even set the rear jack to headhpones and plug them into that! No sound comes out (and yes, they are working)...

I hope that this can be resolved ASAP, or at least if I could be pointed to an alternative sound managing program!

Thanks!


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

I know this doesn't help, but I have SoundMax HD audio and I have the same problem. When I plug headphones into the rear headphone jack, a dialogue pops up asking me what I plugged in. I select headphones, but I get no sound.

Same thing happens when I plug a microphone into the rear microphone jack. Thing pops up, I select microphone, but it doesn't work.

I can only get microphone or headphones to work if I use the front jacks. Very annoying.

You might want to check your Windows sound manager and make sure it's not conflicting with the realtek sound manager. You might know that windows already has a sound manager. Your Realtek sound manager is there because that's the sound hardware you have. I really don't think there's an alternative other than windows sound mangager, which will lack features that realtek sound manger has.


----------



## Fatt Daddy Inc. (Jan 11, 2009)

Hmm... Your problem yeilds the same issues, but I think that they're coming from different areas. My sound manager thinks that there is something plugged into the front jack, no matter if there is or not. If I plug something in, it ignores it, because it already has something "plugged in" to the front jack. Thanks for the info, by the way!


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Oh, well my HD sound manager has a setting to ignore it if you plug something in, or pull it out. Perhaps yours is set that way? You could just try unplugging everything, set your HD sound settings back to default, and set it up all over again.


----------



## Fatt Daddy Inc. (Jan 11, 2009)

I'll give that ago, but what sound manager are you using? Is there a download link? I wish to change the program that handles this, because I have heard things about it, and how it can create many problems...

EDIT: I just tried what you are suggesting, and it has no effect. It still is thinks that I have a mic and headphones plugged into my front jacks...


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

I don't think it works that way.
The sound manager I'm using is the one that came with the motherboard. It's for the onboard SoundMAX HD audio hardware. Just as yours is for your hardware.
I just noticed that you can still use windows sound manager at the same time, as it has some of the same settings. For example, if the SoundMAX sound manager is set up to allow sound to come out of the speakers, the windows sound manager can still be set to mute, overriding the soundmax settings. Just an example. 

Go to control panel < sounds and audio devices. Then check the box that says "place volume icon in the taskbar. A speaker icon will appear near your clock.

Then open the volume icon, select options you need to show all the controls and you'll see what I mean. These still work, even though the soundmax manager has much of the same controls, and then some. Maybe if you play around with this, you can figure out the problem.


----------



## Fatt Daddy Inc. (Jan 11, 2009)

Already done it all... What I need is a way to find what it thinks is plugged into the jack and remove it. Or something...

In the Windows sound manager there are only three tabs: Playback, Recording and Sounds. Discounting the latter two, all I can do is disable my speakers, or enable Realtek Digital Output (whatever that is). This is most likely going to require more than fiddling around with the Realtek HD Audio Manager options (which I've been doing for about 3 days now!)...

I'm thinking it's either the software malfunctioning, or an actual physical issue to do with the connections INSIDE my computer's casing. I may want to ring Tech Support if I wish to open it up, for fear of really causing a big problem...

Thanks for all the help though.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Fatt Daddy Inc. said:


> .. May have to ring tech support on this one...


But only as a last resort! But seriously, sound issues in my experience have always been hard to resolve. HD audio makes it all that more complicated.


----------



## Fatt Daddy Inc. (Jan 11, 2009)

Oops, sorry about that - I edited my previous post! ... Yeah, I may have to venture on to other forums and check alot of other information out. Like I said, it may be a connection problem.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

I honestly doubt that there is a physical problem here. I'm pretty sure it's a software related issue.


----------



## Fatt Daddy Inc. (Jan 11, 2009)

IMiteBable2help said:


> I honestly doubt that there is a physical problem here. I'm pretty sure it's a software related issue.


Well that's relieving... Anyway, I think it's Microsoft Tech Support time! If I get it fixed, I'll put all the details here. Thankyou again for all of your help! I really appreciate it!


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Thing is, it's not a Microsoft issue, so I don't think they can be of help.


----------



## Fatt Daddy Inc. (Jan 11, 2009)

Microsoft are there to help you with any issue as long as it's computer/360 related. That's what their Tech Support Line is for.

I called them, and they seem to think that it's a wiring problem, seeing as I re-installed my drivers as soon as I noticed this issue. Because my PC is still under manufacturer warranty, I can go down there and get it all checked out for free and still keep the warranty... I hope... As long as it wasn't something that I did; but as far as I know I have been very careful with my machine, and they would never know anyway...

Hopefully it can be sorted out ASAP... *sighs*...


----------

